# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  Un incendio por la Ley de Montes

## NoRegistrado

> Las comunidades autónomas podrán recalificar terrenos quemados tras un incendio forestal sin necesidad de esperar los 30 años que indica la actual Ley de Montes, modificada en el año 2006. La reforma aprobada por el Consejo de Ministros el 9 de febrero, y que será discutida en el Congreso en las próximas semanas, acaba con la moratoria y permitirá transformar en urbanística una finca forestal alegando «interés público de primer orden».
> 
> Además, el texto propuesto evitaría que los 6.400 agentes forestales de España puedan desarrollar su trabajo de vigilancia del Medio Ambiente como han hecho hasta ahora. La reforma impide que puedan investigar y remitir a la Fiscalía sus atestados en casos de delitos penales, es decir en los grandes atentados tales como incendios forestales, delitos contra la fauna o la flora o casos de maltrato animal, entre muchos otros.
> Tanto los agentes forestales, como los principales sindicatos (UGT, CCOO, CSIF,...), los Colegios Oficiales de Ingenieros Forestales y de Biólogos, las cinco grandes ONG ecologistas y la Asociación Unificada de la Guardia Civil, así como los partidos de la oposición en el Parlamento, han puesto el grito en el cielo y han lanzado una campaña para intentar detener la aprobación del texto tal y como fue remitido al Congreso.
> 
> Los agentes forestales han sido los artífices de denuncias ambientales sonadas como la que originó la construcción de una mansión de la familia Oriol-Aznar en el corazón del Parque Nacional de Cabañeros con una licencia de obra menor o la construcción de dos campos de polo en una finca privada del Parque Regional del Guadarrama. O también de las que originaron sentencias del Supremo contra grandes eléctricas como Endesa por su responsabilidad en incendios forestales causados por líneas de alta tensión o la condena de una gran empresa catalana de cava por verter ilegalmente a un río en un terreno protegido del Pantano del Arroz en Alcarraz (Lleida).
> 
> «Somos incómodos porque somos civiles y nos debemos a la legalidad, no a la jerarquía», explica Luis Díaz, presidente de la Asociación Española de Agentes Forestales y Medioambientales. «Lo que quiere la nueva Ley es atar de pies y manos a 6.400 agentes para que no investiguen delitos ambientales», asegura Díaz. 
> 
> ...


http://www.elmundo.es/espana/2015/02...d4d8b4575.html
 Encima a los agentes forestales los deja como simples convidados de piedra, no sea que pillen al que ha propiciado el incendio.

La herencia de Cañete hace de las suyas.
Para tres años que ha estado en su última aventura, no ha podido hacer más daño: Ley de Montes, mejor dicho de quemar montes y recalificarlos. Ley de Costas, mejor dicho, ley para enladrillar la costa. Secar ríos, etc...

Qué nefasto personaje para la historia de España...

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------

